# What is your guys favorite hunting show to watch?



## TheProffesional (Feb 11, 2007)

some of my favorite hunting shows to watch are
gettin close with lee and tiffany, Jim shockey hunting,Best and worst of tred barta, and the flyway highway.what does everyone else think?


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

even though i have never hunted birds ( but plan on it ) i found my self hooked by hunting with hank. but it went off air here


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Musky Hunter


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Waterdog


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

road trips


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

I like Eastman's and Jim Zumbo outdoors.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I have quite a few, but when it comes to deer hunting it's Whitetail Freaks hand's down! :rock: I haven't seen LoneWolf's Whitetail Addictions show on lately, but that was my previous favorite.

Gettin Close is right up there and then it would be Realtree Roadtrips and Buckmasters to round it out. Jim Shockey is great to watch (especially with his dad), but he hunts too many exotics for me personally.

They don't have much for waterfowl on tv, but Final Approach TV and Fall Flight are the two best ones I can think of. Flyway Highway usually makes for a good laugh, that's for sure.


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

im a follower of captain tred barta


----------



## TheProffesional (Feb 11, 2007)

I forgot about road trips with
michael waddel thats usually pretty exciting.
Any show when there hunting whitetails in Canada
is awesome theres some big boys up there!


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

i like benelli's birdhunter and flyway highway is quite decent! :beer:


----------

